# G15 oder G19 ? Wo ist der Unterschied?



## Killboy13 (7. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bin am überlegen mit dir G15 zu hollen ... nur stellt sich mir die Frage ... wo ist der Unterschied zwischen G15 und G19 ???

Das die G19 gleich doppelt soviel kostet ... ?!

Lohnt es sich den Preis für G19 zu zahlen? Man ist doch sicher auch mit G15 gut bedient ... ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Mai 2010)

Die G19 hat halt ein Farbdisplay.
Wenn du das brauchst hol dir eine G19.
Aber eigentlich sollte es in sachen Druckpunkt und Tastenanschlag keine Unterschiede geben.
In der Regel ist eine G15 aber vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## buzty (7. Mai 2010)

weiter hat die g19 mehr g-tasten, ich meine doppelt so viele, nämlich 12. außerdem lässt sich auch die farbe der beleuchtung ändern.


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Mai 2010)

Die Farbe der beleuchtung lässt sich allerdings nur in einem gewissen Farbspektrum ändern. Man kann die LED´s wohl nicht auf jede beliebige Farbe einstellen. Für Leute die WoW und ähnliches zocken und Makros brauchen ist die Tastatur sicher nett. Für Shooter würde ich dann lieber zu einer Tastatur mit mechanischen Switches greifen da diese besser reagieren, länger halten und einen besseren Anschlag haben.


----------



## püschi (7. Mai 2010)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Man kann die Farbe der Beleuchtung frei wählen.

Nochmal alle Vorteile:
+Farbdisplay
+wählbare Beleuchtung
+"Schnellmakros" können erstellt werden
+mehr G-Tasten
+Display kann ausgerichtet werden


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Mai 2010)

Also, für shooter ist die G15 top


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich sollte es in sachen Druckpunkt und Tastenanschlag keine Unterschiede geben.



Bevor ich mir die G19 gekauft habe, hatte ich auf einigen Ausstellungsstücken "herumgeklappert". Mein Eindruck war, dass eigentlich die meisten anderen Spiele-Tastaturen incl. der G15 vom Anschlag her klapprig wirkten. Kann auch daran gelegen haben, dass sie schon stark beansprucht waren, jedoch habe ich bei meiner G19 noch keine Veränderung gegenüber dem Kauf-Zustand bemerkt. Allerdings hat Nucleus es bei einem Review-Test auch schon anders festgestellt (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...09-eingabegeraete-aufruesten.html#post1774546).


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Mai 2010)

Na ich schwöre auf meine Déck. Halt mechanisch und besserer Anschlag. Hatte auch beide G15er. Da liegen Welten zwischen.

Das Display ist so gesehen nur Spielerei da viele da eh nicht drauf gucken. Makros brauchen meistens WoW Spieler.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2010)

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Review, das der Frage nachgeht: Lohnt sich der Umstieg von der G15 refresh auf die G19.

Sonntag Abend/Montag sollte der online sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2010)

Also vom Druckpunkt her gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden. Der einzige wirkliche Unterschied ist die Beleuchtung und das Farbdisplay, das wars auch schon. Die Verarbeitung ist bei beiden gleich gut, zum Thema klapprigen Tasten. Ich kann dir ganz klar die G15 empfehlen auser du stehst auf die Spielereien der G19 und den hohen Preis.


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. Mai 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade an einem Review, das der Frage nachgeht: Lohnt sich der Umstieg von der G15 refresh auf die G19.
> 
> Sonntag Abend/Montag sollte der online sein.


 
kann ich dir jetzt schon schreiben: der lohnt sich angesichts des großen preisunterschieds bei "kleineren" verbesserungen und spielereien definitiv NICHT!


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2010)

Ich habe die G15 und wüsste nicht warum ich die G19 nehmen sollte. Nur wegen dem Farbdisplay, der einstellbaren Tastenbeleuchtungsfarbe und den mehreren Makrotasten? - völlig unnütz denn: Display der G15 ist gut genug, sie hat genug Makotasten und die einstellbare Tastenbeleuchtung  ist - unnötig) 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die G15 nehmen - spar dir das Geld!


----------



## Jan565 (8. Mai 2010)

Zumal die G15 mehr Makro Tasten hat als die G19. Die G15 hat 18 die G19 hat 12. Der Display bei der G19 ist den aufpreis in keinster weise wert. Die Apps die es gibt, sind die gleichen fast und man kann mit beiden das gleiche machen. Die G19 ist den aufpreis aus meiner Sicht nicht wert. Nehme lieber die G15. Da hast du wesentlich mehr von.


----------



## Rimarx (8. Mai 2010)

das gilt aber nur für besitzer der alten G15, das G15 refresh (Orange) hat leider nur 6 Tasten.


----------



## Jan565 (8. Mai 2010)

Rimarx schrieb:


> das gilt aber nur für besitzer der alten G15, das G15 refresh (Orange) hat leider nur 6 Tasten.



Da hast du recht. Der Thread benennt aber die G15 und G19 und nicht die G15 Refrash. Ein großer unterschied. Ich als Besitzer der alten G15 würde mir nie im Leben die G15 Refrash kaufen.


----------



## buzty (8. Mai 2010)

@jan565: da er sich aber jetzt erst eine der beiden tastaturen holen will, handelt es sich wohl um die g15r, da die alte ja kaum mehr verfügbar ist! 

ich würd mir auch (eher) die g15r holen, auch wenn beide nicht 100% mein fall sind


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2010)

Die G19 hat auch eine bessere Stromversorgung am US HUB

Um bei der G19 das Display und wenn ich mich nicht irre die Beleuchtung sowie die bessere USB HUB Stromversorgung zu nutzen benötigt man außerdem ein eigenes Netzteil, die G15 kommt ohne aus


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Mai 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die G19 hat auch eine bessere Stromversorgung am US HUB
> 
> Um bei der G19 das Display und wenn ich mich nicht irre die Beleuchtung sowie die bessere USB HUB Stromversorgung zu nutzen benötigt man außerdem ein eigenes Netzteil, die G15 kommt ohne aus




Richtig.
Und die durch die Bessere Stromversorgung hat die G19 auch ein USB 2.0 Hub, nicht wie die G15 ein USB 1.1.

An der G15 sollte man keine Massenspeicher verwenden!


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Mai 2010)

Wofür überhaupt USB Sticks an der Tastatur verwenden? Lieber den Front USB vom Gehäuse nehmen. Die sind besser erreichbar.


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> An der G15 sollte man keine Massenspeicher verwenden!



Meinst du jetzt, dass der Port langsamer ist, oder das z.B. ext. Festplatten nicht genug Strom bekommen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Mai 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt, dass der Port langsamer ist, oder das z.B. ext. Festplatten nicht genug Strom bekommen?




Beides 
USB1.1 ist zum einen quälend lahm und liefert nicht genug strom für eine HDD zu versorgen. Sticks gehen, aber halt langsam.


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wofür überhaupt USB Sticks an der Tastatur verwenden? Lieber den Front USB vom Gehäuse nehmen. Die sind besser erreichbar.


 
Kommt ganz darauf an, wo das Gehäuse steht... wenn es auf dem  dem Schreibtisch steht hast du wohl recht, aber wenn es woanders steht ist das schon ganz praktisch


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Mai 2010)

Meins steht unter dem Schreibtisch. Deswegen nennt es sich ja Front USB. Bei einer Tastatur sind die USB Ports immer schlecht erreichbar. Außer die sind an der Seite angebracht. Dann ist das gut. Aber auf der Rückseite der Tastatur sind die unpraktisch.


----------



## Killboy13 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich werde dann doch die G15r nehmen ...

Denke wirklich net das es sich lohnt soviel mehr zu zahlen ... ^^


----------



## |seluso| (9. Mai 2010)

Sehe ich auch so, hab sogar meine G15 verkauft, weil ich das Display einfach nicht brauchte. 
In der Regel tut es eine G11 genau so.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2010)

Die USB Anschlüsse der G15 sind auch eigentlich für ne Maus gedacht deswegen hat sie auch auf der Unterseite ne Kabelführung. Auserdem kann man die 6 Funktionstasten ber der Refresh dreifach blegen, wenn du es so siehst sind 18 Macro Tasten.


----------



## Nucleus (10. Mai 2010)

Mein Review ist fertig.

Ich hoffe ich konnte bei der Entscheidungsfindung behilflich sein 

*Review der Logitech G19 - lohnt sich der Umstieg?*


----------

